# Gt 2012



## mani.r (30. August 2011)

Leider schaffe ich es dieses Jahr nicht auf die Eurobike.

Vielleicht können die, die auf der Eurobike waren hier mal ein paar Bilder der 2012er Modelle einstellen.

Wie ich sehe, haben die Force Carbon nun auch Steckachse (142x12 laut Anzeige) bekommen und ein Taper Steuerrohr. Wenn noch der Lenkwinkel 1-2° flacher geworden ist, dann wäre es fast mein Bike für nächstes Jahr.












Am Sanction hat sich wohl nicht viel geändert. Das Ruckus wird wohl auch gleich bleiben.






Das Fury in Alu.











Bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt...


----------



## cyclery.de (30. August 2011)

Zum Wochenende werde ich hoffentlich ein paar reale Bilder einstellen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (31. August 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Zum Wochenende werde ich hoffentlich ein paar reale Bilder einstellen können


----------



## lyteka (2. September 2011)

Impressionen Euro-Bike 2011





Zaskar Fully 





Force 
Detail Kabelführung - wurde auch Zeit 





Xizang 29er


----------



## tomasius (2. September 2011)

Weitere Bilder des 2012er Xizang:

http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/2012-gt-xizang-29er-titanium-frame.jpg

http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/2012-gt-xizang-29er-titanium-frame-2.jpg

Wenn nur dieser Knick nicht da wäre.  Außerdem ist der Preis (*£ !*) recht stolz.

Tom


----------



## salzbrezel (2. September 2011)

Das Xizang ist ja furchtbar. In einem Jahr hat es GT geschafft, den Namen von zwei Klassikern zu fleddern. Respekt!


----------



## joe yeti (2. September 2011)

das xizang 29er

fledert gar nix der rahmen ist ein Traum !!!

das ist ein rahmen der jeden andere ti rahmen von moots etc. in den schatten stellt. 

das neue xizang ist einfach nur geilomatic


----------



## cyclery.de (3. September 2011)

Ich werde nach und nach die Sachen hochladen, daher mehrere Beiträge 
(bei Youtube direkt kann man die Videos auch in HD sehen)


----------



## cyclery.de (3. September 2011)




----------



## cyclery.de (3. September 2011)




----------



## GlockeGT (4. September 2011)

joe yeti schrieb:


> das xizang 29er
> 
> fledert gar nix der rahmen ist ein Traum !!!
> 
> ...


 

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Der Rahmen ist ein TRAUM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. September 2011)

ich finde ja das zaskar 100 pro 9r sehr spannend. ein fully zaskar zu nennen finde ich auch nicht nachvollziehbar, aber das wäre mir in dem fall wurscht.


----------



## cyclery.de (4. September 2011)

Das Zaskar 100 9'r ist auch eins meiner Highlights der neuen Produktpalette. Sieht in der 29" Version nach meinem Befinden sogar besser aus als in 26".


----------



## versus (4. September 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Sieht in der 29" Version nach meinem Befinden sogar besser aus als in 26".



absolut. beim 26er ist das or zu horizontal. sieht irgendwie bockig aus.


----------



## cyclery.de (5. September 2011)

Bilder habe ich noch in die Eurobike-Gruppe hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42825


----------



## cyclery.de (5. November 2011)

Es ist zwar schon November, aber vllt. hat ja noch nicht jeder von Euch einen 2012er GT Katalog ergattern können. Ich habe eine Ladung bekommen, welche ich gerne verteile.

Wenn Bedarf besteht, also einfach eine PN mit der Lieferadresse schreiben und auf die Post warten


----------



## goegolo (5. November 2011)

Hat sich die Qualität der Lacke den auch langsam einmal verbessert? Was ich da in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe hat mir leider gar nicht gefallen, zumal sich die Schlagfestigkeit bei den Nasslacken wunderbar einstellen ließe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (6. November 2011)

Mit dem Lack hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar keine Probleme bei GT. Da habe ich bei meinen anderen Bikes von Lapierre, Specialized, Trek usw schon andere Sachen gesehen die nicht sehr schön waren...
Mein Sanction hatte nach 3 Jahren Freeride Einsätze und Bikepark keine einzige Macke am Lack ausser Scheuerstellen von den Zügen.


----------



## Bullfighter (9. November 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schon November, aber vllt. hat ja noch nicht jeder von Euch einen 2012er GT Katalog ergattern können. Ich habe eine Ladung bekommen, welche ich gerne verteile.
> 
> Wenn Bedarf besteht, also einfach eine PN mit der Lieferadresse schreiben und auf die Post warten



Vielen Dank 
Für die Kataloge ich wollte nur einen aber zwei sind natürlich noch besser, der Kuli und der Schlüsselanhänger sind eine super Zugabe.


----------



## mamue81 (10. November 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Impressionen Euro-Bike 2011
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/968458
> 
> Xizang 29er


 

einfach wunderschön - nur warscheinlich niemals in meinem Besitz


----------



## GTdanni (21. November 2011)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Sebastian für die Zusendung des Katalogs. 

Schön mal wieder was von GT zum blättern zu haben, und coole Sprüche sind ja auch genug drin. 

Cu Danni


----------

